# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Tuni Papuçiu

## Albo

*Kujtim për një njeri të letrave (Tuni Papuçiu)*

Në datën 23 mars 2002 u mbushën 80 vjet nga dita e lindjes së të paharruarit tonë Tuni Papuçiu. Ai u nda nga ne, papritmas, një ditë të fillimit të qershorit 1975, pa mbushur 53 vjeç. Larg nesh. Në Shkodër, midis miqsh e dashamirës që i donte dhe e donin. Edhe në çastet e fundit të jetës nuk donte të shqetësonte njeri, as kolegun e tij të dhomës. Iku, megjithëse të dashurit e tij do të donin ta kishin shumë më tepër pranë tyre, për të dëgjuar zërin e tij meliodioz që i jepte jetë darkave midis miqsh, dasmave të të afërmve, gëzimit të afrimit të një Viti të Ri midis komshijve.
Nuk kërkoi asnjëherë për vete diçka edhe pse i takonte më tepër.Punoi gjithë jetën me modesti, pa u qarë për meskinitetet që ju desh të përballojë nga një pakicë keqdashësish e arrivistësh. Mbi të gjitha ishte i ndershëm dhe krenar dhe ashtu mbeti deri në fund të jetës së tij të shkurtër.
Gjithçka e motivonte dhe e bënte për të mirën e atdheut të vet, të njerëzve të thjeshtë.Të afërmit dhe dashamirët e tij do ta kujtojnë si njeriun e çiltër, me karakter, që të bënte për vete me zërin e tij kur kishte një gëzim në familje apo shoqëri, por që shprehte edhe keqardhjen e tij të thellë për fatkeqësinë e një miku apo të njohuri, që u ndodhej pranë, me mish e me shpirt, për të kaluar dhembjen sëbashku. Sa herë, bashkëqytetarë e fshatarë të krahinës së tij vinin në Tiranë, për t'i ndihmuar Tuni i thjeshtë, për një hall, për të takuar një mjek të mirë, për të treguar kujdesin e duhur, për t'i ndihmuar fëmijët që të shkolloheshin, duke njohur zemren e tij të madhe, shpirtin e tij të dhimshëm, gjerësinë e tij, megjithëse e dinin se ishte vetëm një punonjës i zakonshëm i një reviste për fëmijë. Dhe ai me sa kishte mundësi i ndihmonte sikur të ishin njerëzit e familjes së tij. Pa kërkuar si shkëmbim ndonjë favor apo privilegj për vete apo familjen e tij. E vetmja gjë që m!
ë kujtohet, kur vdiq babai erdhën për ngushëllim shumë e shumë njerëz që nuk i njihja por që me fjalë të thjeshta shprehnin mirënjohjen për të.
Tuni ishte vëllai i vetëm midis pesë motrave. Qe i dyti nga fëmijët, mbas motrës Kristinë. I jati, Peçi, si arsimdashës, duke njohur inteligjencën e të birit që në moshën dhjetë vjeç e çoi në Tiranë për studime, pasi Fieri, vendlindja e tij, në ato vite kishte vetëm shkollë fillore. Tuni pothuajse u rrit në Tiranë. I kreu studimet me shpenzimet e të jatit i cili shpesh shkonte e shihte për të ndjekur ecurinë e tij. Me bujarinë që e karakterizonte ndihmonte edhe shokët konviktorë të të birit. Siç tregon e motra e Tunit, Pandora: Në familje shpërthente gëzimi i madh kur Tuni kthehej në pushime pranë nesh. Me vete gjithnjë do të sillte libra, ato vepra të pakta origjinale dhe përkthime që botoheshin në atë kohë. Kështuqë në shtëpinë tone u krijua një bibliotekë e pasur për kohën, e cila na dha mundësi të lexonim. Fillimisht në netët e gjata të dimrit mblidheshim rreth vatrës dhe ne më të vegjëlve na I lexonte motra e dytë, e treat nga fëmijët KsanthipiMegjithëse Tuni u rrit m!
e të gjitha të mirat nga prindërit, ai nuk e shpërdoroi asnjëherë përkujdesjen e tyre, përkundrazi, ai qe gjer në fund të jetës njeri shumë I dhemsur për familjen e vet, për prindërit, për motrat dhe kjo sjellje e bëri shumë të dashur jo vetëm për të afërmit e tij, por edhe për miqtë e shokët
Shpërthente në gëzimin e tij të papërshkruar bashkë me të paharruarin Anton Mazreku për fitoren e madhe në Ballkaniadën e 1946, gjë që e ka shprehur dhe në shkrimet e tij të "Sportit" të asaj periudhe. Ishte kryeredaktori i pare i Sportit shqiptar pas çlirimit. Nëna më thotë se kur isha fare i vogël më merrte me vete tek studio e stadiumit Qemal Stafa ku shoku i tij Andon Mazreku transmetonte ndeshjet e futbollit dhe babai përgatiste kronikat për gazetën. Dikur ndihmoi një tipograf, duke retushuar bashkë me të me mijra kopje të revistës së fëmijëve, gabimin që ky i fundit kish kaluar pa dashje, që të mos paguante një shumë të madhe si çdëmtim.
Ndihmoi piktorë të rinj në vitet 70-të, në fillimet e tyre si Agimin, Edin, Vlashin, etj., dhe letrarë, për të ecur në rrugën e artit. Faqet e Fatosit ishin të mbushura me vizatime e ilustrime të piktorëve të rinj që hapat e para i kanë nisur ndoshta tek Fatosi që botohej në fillimet e veta nga i vetmi redactor përgjegjës, Tuni, me kryredaktor prof. Bedri Deden. Revista kishte një rrjet të gjerë bashkëpunëtorësh, nxënës por edhe shkrimtarë të dëgjuar që Tuni i afroi rreth vetes. Sa here shkonte tek Safo Marko për të krijuar një ilustrim të bukur që ti joshte fëmijët. Aty qëndronte dhe bisedonte edhe me Petro Markon e madh që kishte një shpirt të pastër por që mbeti një rebel krenar që nuk i pranonte meskinitetet dhe njerëzit e ngushtë. Shtëpia e Petro Markos pranë maternitetit ishte e mbushur me pikturat e bukura të piktores së shquar, gruas së tij Safos, e cila bashkë me piktorin e merituar Agim Faja kishin prioritetin në revistën Fatosi.
Tuni i donte të rinjtë e punonte me pasion për të redaktuar shkrimet e tyre që ato të shihnin dritën e botimit. Shpesh, edhe pse një shkrim nuk ishte i goditur, me takt bisedonte me autorin, apo i shkruante një letër dashamirëse, për të mos e vrarë shpirtërisht. Letërkëmbimet me miqtë e tij të përhershëm piktorë e shkrimtarë, me Agimin, Lajden, Skënderin, e shumë e shumë të tjerë mbeten një shembull i dashurisë së tij për artin e letrarët, shkrimtarët qofshin këta të çdo moshe. Jo më kot, kolegu i tij i dikurshëm i revistës Llambi Blido e cilësoi në një shkrim përkujtimor për të "njeriu-redaksi". Edhe Llambi në një bisedë në shtëpinë e tij para disa vitesh, e kujtonte si peng që Tuni iku aq shpejt, pasi mbi të gjitha ishte njeri i pastër dhe shumë i matur për gjithçka. Nuk ja prishte qefin as shokut, as mikut, as atij që ishte meskin, por nëse me miq e shokë të vërtetë ishte i çiltër, me atë që ishte meskin nuk afrohej. Shoku i tij që përherë kur kalonte në Tiranë vinte e t!
akonte, piktori i meritur Agim Faja, në një letër të tij të 23 qershorit 1975, më shkruante :  Kanë kaluar afro 20 ditë që kur Tuni sështë më. Do kalojnë muaj, vite do të kalojnë, do kalojnë dekada e Tunin sdo ta kemi kurrë më mes tonë. Unë, Fredi, nuk e pashë Tunin të vdekur. U njoftova vonë, ndaj arrita tamam në kohën kur ai po dilte nga shtëpija, kur po dilte qivuri i tij, i kuq, si gjaku i tij i pastër, si shpirti i tij i kulluar, si mendimet e tij të sinqertaKisha kohë pa e takuar Tunin dhe e din Fredi ? Donja ta shikoja edhe njëherë, të fiksoja tërë ato tipare të tij, të një njeriu të vërtetë. Megjithatë nuk jam shumë pishman. Tre javë para se të vdiste, unë kam ndenjur me të shumë, (ashtu siç vinja zakonisht e rrinja me të), duke biseduar rreth çdo gjëje e mbi çdo gjëNuk jam pishman, sepse Tunin se kam imagjinuar kurrë të shtrirë në arkivol. (E si mund të shtrihen burra si Tuni, puntorë të atillë si qe ai ?) ; ndaj dua që në mendjen time ai të mbetet gjithnjë as!
htu siç ka qenë i gjallë, dinamik, që mendonte për punën edhe kur isht
e shtruar në spital, e mbi të gjitha i ndershëm. Njerëz të tillë si Tuni lindin rrallë dhe nuk vdesin ; ani se shtrihen në arkivol (ky është ligj e të tërë do të shtrihemi atje)Atë ditë për Tunin ndjeva një dhembje të madhe dhe kam qarë si fëmijë. Spërmbahesha dot, Fredi, bile edhe tani që po të shkruaj, më mbushen sytë me lot. Se marr me mend se si kur të vij në Tiranë, të mos e takoj më Tunin. Tani e kuptoj edhe vetë se sa e paskërkam dashur atë. Dhe ai më ka dashur shumë...Të e ke patur babë; ndaj dhe të ka vrarë shumë vdekja e tij, por unë e kam patur shok, e kam patur mik, e kam patur mësues atë, o Fredi! Për shumë gjëra konsultohesha me të dhe i besoja atij më shumë se vehtes sime; ndaj dhe më kot nuk e pyesja...Dhe Durrija u prek shumë. Cili mbeti pa u prekur kur na iku Tuni? Sa herë që biem, sa herë që ngrihemi, në çdo moment e kujtojme atë dhe një si pikëllim të madh ndjejmë në zemër thellë. Ta them hapur edhe një fare pesimizmi na pushtonTi ke patur një babë të!
përsosur, cilido që e ka njohur ka gjetur tek ai shokun dhe mikun e sinqertë, unë mbi të gjitha kam humbur MËSUESIN!
Pak më vonë, Agimi do na dërgonte këto radhë për kujtim të tim eti: Për fëmijët punove tërë jetën papërtuar, i deshe shumë, tamam si sytë e ballit; ndaj dhe ata, kur ndjenë se të erdhi fundi të thirrën pranë vetes E të morën.Tek hidhnin valle e këndonin këngët e festivalit...
Në një letër të fundit që Agimi më ka dërguar në Gjenevë, ndër të tjera më shkruan: Librin e Tunit Një sirtar i veçantënatyrisht e ke marrë. Qe një botim i bukur, vërtetë i veçantë. Për të kam bërë edhe një shkrim në gazetën Drita. Shumë jam impenjuar në kopertinën e tij, dyfaqëshe, duke ngulmuar që të evokoja ato vite të mbushura me punë, dashuri e respekt për fëmijët  fatosa dhe bashkëpunëtorët. Ato vite, o Fredi nuk kthehen më dhe (e them me bindje) revistë si Fatosi, zor se del më në Shqipërinë tonë. Kjo ka ndodhur Fredi se ne kemi qënë idealistë dhe se atje punonte një Tun që mendonte e krijonte për filizat e rinj, brezin e ardhshëm.
Mësuese Bora më shkruante: Ai ishte një njeri me zemër të bardhë, një njeri i dhemshur, i papërkulur në vështirësi e optimist, ishte i dashur me njerëzit, punëtor i paepur e miku i mirë i fëmijëve, ishte babai i revistës Fatosi...Me vdekjen e tij edhe unë humba shokun e mirë, me të cilin qaja hallet si motra me vëllanë, humba redaktorin e mrekullueshëm të tregimeve të mija tepër modeste, të cilat mi ndreqte me aq kujdes Tuni ynë...
Ndërsa në letrën që i dërgonte profesor Bedri Dedes dhe të shoqes Pandora Dedja, shkrimtari Aristotel Mici ndër të tjera shkruante:Artikullin që kishit bërë tok me Xhevatin për poezitë e të nderuarit Tuni, më pëlqeu. E lexova me interesim. Mu duk si një lamtumirë entuziaste. Komentet mu dukën të sinqerta siç janë vetë vjershat. Artikullin e quaj si një plotësim të dëshirës sime për poezitë e Tunit, që lëvroi me pasion lirikën qytetare e festive për të vegjëlit. Valbona ime 6 vjeçe mburret me vjershat e bukura të Tunit. Krenarinë e saj për librin ia pata shkruar në një letër të vogël autorit. Libri i xhaxhi Tunit në bibliotekën e shtëpisë sonë është vendosur ndryshe nga të tjerët. Ai qëndron pas xhamit, si një fotografi, si pasqyrë e një shpirti të thjeshtë e të sinqertë
Shkrimtarja nga Shkodra Lajdja Staku e ndjerë, për të cilën babai kishte respekt të veçantë, si dhe për shkrimtarin Skënder Drini e shumë të tjerë shkodranë, na shkruante disa muaj pas vdekjes së tim eti ndër të tjera këto radhë: E kemi gjithnjë këtu emrin e Tunit, në mes të emrave të tjerë të shokëve e të shoqeve, të cilët i kujtojmë gjithmonë në këto ditë festash. Tani në këtë vit po ndjejmë diçka të vështirë, po ndjejmë boshllëkun e një miqësije Miqtë e dashamirët gjithnjë e kujtojnë Tunin e Fatosit me respekt e mirënjohje, si një njeri që la vetëm kujtime të mira tek të gjithë, si njeri i punës dhe i mirëkuptimit. E ky është një sadisfaksion më i madh. Me dëgjue mire për njeriun tënd, gjithnjë e kudo, është ngushëllim i madhE na urojmë që kjo traditë e mire e babës suaj, të përsëritet gjithnjë në familjen tuaj
Në letrën që shkrimtari Muharrem Xhaxho i dërgonte familjes sonë, ndër të tjera shkruan: Vdekja e Tunit më preku thellë, jo vetëm sepse ai ishte njeriu i afërm i juaji, por edhe se ai ishte i afërt dhe mik i gjithë letrave e dashamirësve të letërsisë për fëmijë. Atë e takova për herë të pare, e njoha në janarin e këtij viti kur i paraqita një tregim dhe ne shkëmbyem një bisedë të shkurtër dhe miqësore, sa mu duk sikur të ishim shok prej kohësh. Nuk më harrohet gjithashtu një takim që pata me të në redaksi, në ditët e simpoziumit të majit. - Mos je zëmëruar që sta kam botuar tregimin- më tha.
- Jo- i thashë- tregimin e pres në korrik, se për atë kohë është actual.
- Unë e kam vënë në një nga numrat e qershorit-më tha.
Me të pata rastin të bisedoj disa here dhe më dha porosi shumë të vlefshme. Mua dhe kujtdo tjetër që iu dha rasti të njihemi sado pak me Tunin, do të na mbetet në kujtesë i paharruar, Tuni, i palodhur, i papërtuar, mik dhe dashamirës i letrave.
Sa herë jemi ulur për të punuar mbi bocat e revistës, pothuajse rregullisht për çdo numur, e gjithmonë dashamirët e shtypshkronjës kur shihnin se maketi ishte gati, i bënin vend me kënaqësi për nxjerrjen e saj me prioritet.
Me pasion e dashuri, ashtu siç i këndonte këngët e trevës së tij, i mblodhi dhe ja dhuroi një kompozitori në Institutin e Folklorit, për t'i përtërirë. Rridhte nga një familje patriote. I jati, gjyshi Peçi kishte qënë një nga themeluesit e lagjes  Liri  në Fier e ishte rropatur gjithë jetën për të rritur të pesë vajzat dhe djalin e vetëm që duke vënë re inteligjencën e tij, u detyrua ta çojë në Tiranë për të vazhduar shkollën, megjithëse ishte i vetëm krah pune në një familje me 6 fëmijë. Megjithëse skishte të holla të mjaftueshme, donte ti jepte djalit shkollëIshte një nga familjet më të dëgjuara në Fier dhe që përmendet me dashuri e ngrohtësi nga shkrimtari fierak Jakov Xoxa tek romani disa vëllimesh  Lumi i vdekur.
Im atë Tuni mori pjesë në Luftën Luftën Antifashiste Nacionalçlirimtare dhe nga shtatori i vitit 1943 deri në çlirim ai ishte i inkuadruar në zonën e parë operative të Vlorës me qendër në Sevaster. Me çlirimin e vendit në qytetin e Vlorës nxori gazetën Përpjekja e Rinisë, ekzemplarë të së cilës i ruaj me kujdes në arkivin tim. Në atë gazetë ai punoi dhe bashkëpunoi afër me shkrimtarin Jakov Xoxa, të cilin edhe unë më pas e kam takuar shpesh herë kur qëndronte në Apolloni, por edhe në ditët e fundit të jetës së tij kur kurohej në pavionin 12 të Spitalit të Tiranës e ne bisedonim për letërsinë dhe Fierin tonë të dashur dhe me njerz të mirë e të thjeshtë, mikpritës të gjirokastritëve por edhe të trevave të tjera nga Shqipëria dhe Kosova.
Në Historikun e Luftës Antifashiste Nacionalçlirimtare të rrethit të Fierit, i hartuar në vitin 1975, ndër të tjera shkruhet në faqen 148: .Në zjarrin e kësaj lufte kundër armikut, të rinjtë fierakë si Abaz Kondi, Tuni Papuçiu, Ndreu Dema, Milika Budo, etj., punojnë duke grumbulluar informata e materiale për Lëvizjen Nacionalçlirimtare, duke shpërndarë trakte e duke marrë pjesë në aksione luftarake kundër armikut. Familja e Tunit dhe gjithë fisi ishin të lidhur me Luftën Antifashiste Nacionalçlirimtare. Dy nga dera e Papuçinjve, Miço dhe Loni Papuçiu ranë dëshmorë. Në radhët partizane ishte dhe një nga motrat e tij, Olimbia.
Në librin e tij Tafil Boletini, nga Kosova, i afërm i Isa Boletinit dhe miqve të mi doktor Enis Boletinit dhe Nysret Telkiut, ndër të tjera shkruan për kohën që ishte prefekt në Fier:  Si çështje kryesore e me qejf, në qendër të vëmendjes kisha ngrehjen e lagjes  Liri  (Bishanak). Dhe tue pas se akulli u thye dhe ngrehjen e shpijave populli e ka marr me zell, gati çdo ditë me plan në dorë shkojsha për me i tregue parcelat e me iu nda troje. Por u prekën shumë. Bejlerët e Fierit, veçanërisht nga leja që iu dhashë Vangjel Lulës me hap dyqan e furrë pranë shpisë dhe Peçi Papuçiut me hapë dyqan këpucarie në Bishanak, sepse kjo gja damtonte monopolin e tregut të tyne dhe populli dita më ditë shkonte tue u kurajue e po largohej nga influenca e tyre. Populli i Fierit, ndonëse i butë e i dindun, ka pasë edhe asi burrash që nuk iu janë nënshtrue bejlerëve
Më poshtë Tafil Boletini vazhdon: Në nji rast me Sami Begun kemi pasë një polemikë të gjatë, bile në prezencë të dr. Musa Delvinës. Në mes të tjerash, me fjalë të ambla, më ceku punën e nji shpijePastaj ai vazhdoi : Në je burrë, ma thuej sinqerisht e haptazi, pse e me çfarë qëllimi po na damton kaq shumë ?.  Qe, besa, vetëm pse e quej për detyrë njerëzore që edhe populli i Fierit të ketë banimet e veta e mos tu paguaj gjithmonë qira juve që e keni komplet nji qytet e shumë çifliqe me mijëra hektarë tokë. Kurrgja tjetër . U çudit : Domethanë, e keni vetëm për të drejtë të perëndisë? Atëhere unë:More, Sami Beg, çfarë interesi mund të kem prej Peçi Papuçiut që ska për veti, apo prej Vangjel Lules, që furrë e dyqan i ka ba me ndihmën e Taq Bozos e të Nazmi Skëndulit e të Elmaz efendi Poces? Të isha i interesit edhe ju do të më kishit kuptue deri tash.
Shpesh babai mi tregonte shkrimet e tij para se ti botonte dhe unë i lexoja me kujdes. Por nuk kisha dëshirë ti bëja edhe vërejtjen më të vogël, pasi ashtu siç ishte njeri i përkryer, I çiltër, ashtu mendoja se i kishte edhe shkrimet e tij. Nuk më harrohet kur krijoi vargjet e bukura, që mbetën për një kohë të gjatë të skalitura, mbi varrin e tij : A e dini pse nëna folenë në zemrën time e ka, se bashkë me gjirin e saj, dashurinë për atdhenë ma dha Ruaj si kujtim të rrallë në apartamentin tim bllokun e tij me shënime, ku ndër të tjera është edhe pema gjenealogjike e familjes, që dëshmon se jemi den baba den shqiptarë të kulluarMbaj në kujtesë bisedat e babait me akademikun Mahir Domi, për gjuhën e pastër shqipe që donte të përdorte në Fatosi . Prof. Mahiri ishte komshiu ynë më i afërt. Shpesh prof. Mahir i madh merrte bocat e Fatosit dhe i korrektonte me kujdes. Kopjet e para të Fatosit sa dilnin nga shtypshkronja i jepeshin atij për Etlevën dhe Benin, fëmi!
jët e tij që çdo darkë vinin e qëndronin tek ne për ta lënë sadopak të qetë të punonte për librat e tij të gjuhësisë profesorin e shquar Mahir Domi, fjalëpakë që jetonte vetëm në një dy dhoma e guzhinë. Poema për Vedihanë, shoqen e Prof. Mahirit është një hymn që im atë ka shkruar për atë grua nikoqire nga Delvina, që kujdesej aq mire për fëmijët dhe burrin e saj professor që nuk shkëputej kurrë nga librat. Ruaj si kujtim dhe librin e fundit që e motra Pandora mblodhi në kujtim të tij me titull Një sirtar i veçantë, me kopertinën aq të bukur të shokut të tij më të ngushtë Agim Fajës. Me Agimin vazhdoj shpesh here letërkëmbimin, dhe mbaj edhe pikturën që më ka dhuruar ai me një peisazh nga Shijaku, si dhe me prof. Bedriun, hallën time Pandorën që gjithë jetën ka ndihmuar nipa e mbesa dhe njerëz të panjohur, shkrimtarin e urtë dhe të talentuar Xhevat Beqaraj, pasi i kam si njerëz të afërt dhe më kujtojnë tim atë të paharruar. Mbaj mend se tim atë kishte një letërkëmbim t!
ë rregullt me dajën e vet, Vangjel Lulen, megjithëse kishte një difere
ncë moshe prej 25 vjet me të. Ai ishte një fanolist demokrat, njeri me horizont të gjerë, njihte disa gjuhë të huaja. Daja e donte shumë Tunin dhe Tuni dajën, si edhe daja Komin, prandaj për çdo gjë këshilloheshin me njeri-tjetrin, sikur të ishin shokë të një moshe.
E motra Pandora, në kujtimet e saj tregon ndër të tjera:Dhembja e Tunit, ishte e madhe kur në moshën 45 vjeçare vdiq njëra nga motra, Ksanthipi, duke lënë jetime vajzën 8 vjeçare. Ai u përkujdes në mënyrë të veçantë për të. Flinte natën me të, kujdesej për detyrat e saj në shkollë, për ushqimin, për dëfrimet fëminore. Ai e ndjente shumë thellë përgjegjësinë për fatin e vajzës jetime. Siç na tregonte më vonë e paharrueshmja Lajde Staku, që i ndenji tek koka gjer në fund, deri në regëtimën e mbrame, ai shqiptonte: JetaJeta.Jeta, sikur qe amaneti i tij i fundit dhe unë dhe Bedriu këtë amanet e ruajtëm të shenjtë, gjersa Jetën, sot inxhinjere dhe nënë e dy fëmijëve, e nxorrëm në jetë
Dikush mendoi pas vdekjes të botonte një libër me tregimet e tij, si kujtim e mirënjohje për të. Në shtypshkronjë, kopjet e para të Midis shelgjeve, buzë lumitdolën me fotografinë e tij të madhe (të përgatitur nga dashamirët e tij tipografë) dhe të gjithëve na u duk se e kishim pranë nesh dhe u përmalluam. Më vonë u botuan edhe vëllimi me tregime, përralla, vjersha e skeçe, mbledhur nga shkrimtari Xhevat Beqaraj dhe botuar nga Toena. Me këtë rast atij ju dha një çmim i veçantë pas vdekjes për veprimtarinë e pasur letrare, për vogëlushët që i donte aq shumë dhe që u shkruante tekstet më të arrira në Festivalet e Fëmijëve që organizoheshin në Shkodër. Vitin e kaluar, me kujdesin e prof. Bedri Dedes dhe motrës së tim eti, u organizua një mbrëmje përkujtimore për Tunin e paharruar. Herë pas here, kur jam vetëm dhe i lodhur nga puna e përditëshme, vendos videokasetën dhe dëgjoj fjalët aq të dashura dhe prekëse të pjesëmarrësve në atë mbrëmje përkujtimore: prof. Alfred Uçit, !
shkrimtarit Xhevat Beqaraj, shkrimntarit Nasho Jorgaqi, shkrimtares Shpresa Vreto, e sa e sa të tjerëveLibri Një sirtar i veçantë që u botua së fundi është një kujtim i bukur për krijimtarinë e pasur të babait. I paharruar dhe i përjetshëm qoftë kujtimi i të mirit, të dashurit, njerëzorit, tim eti.

Alfred Papuçiu

_(Marrë nga libri : « Nxënësja e etur e gjuhës romanshë »(TOENA)_

----------

